# Yamaha F70 Alarm Tone Problem



## Buck_powell (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 2021 Yamaha F70 with only 5 hours on it. When I turn the ignition to ON, a solid loud alarm goes off from the console, where the speaker is connected to the ignition. Has anyone had this issue? The alarm stays on continuously while the engine is running. Even if the engine is off and the ignition is in the ON position, the chime persists. It was like this for about 2 hours today while going to the sandbar. It began as soon as I started the engine so I figured it had nothing to do with overheating.

Someone mentioned a loose ground or battery connection so I tightened up the terminals, although that didn't work. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I will be taking the engine in for it's first service at 20 hours. Thanks!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Check your owner's manual for the alarm codes. In general, it's a bad idea to run an engine when the alarm sounds continuously. Smarter to figure out what's causing the alarm before risking serious damage. Low oil pressure, water in fuel filter, overheat, clogged cooling system, clogged injector, and maybe more could be causing the alarm. If you can't figure it out, go to the dealer before you run the engine again.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Back to whoever set it up if it’s an authorized dealer… Not an authorized dealer? Sounds like it wasn’t set up right if it’s a new motor…

Good luck and post up what you find.


----------

